

Bastion's argument for doing away with cross-platform development  - speeder
http://gamasutra.com/view/news/186166/Bastions_argument_for_doing_away_with_crossplatform_development.php

======
gamblor956
Bad title on the part of Gamasutra, as that is not what the Bastion developers
said... _at all_. The Bastion developers are actually strongly in favor of
cross-platform development, and cite it for the success of the game.

They merely noted in this discussion that they restricted their design for
mobile ports to be playable with one hand. Thus, the key to success was that
their ports were truly "ported" to the target system _including the target
system's method of input (generally, touch/gestures)_ rather than just a
superficial port with a semi-functional virtual gamepad.

